# VIDEO CLIP RED BELLY ATTACKING FOOT



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

VIDEO CLIP OF RED BELLY ATTACKING FOOT


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

looks like you ought to give it a mouse!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

LOL thats sweet i like when the p tries to trick u and waits a few seconds and swims fast to get it


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

not bad...


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

thats freakin hilarious!


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

That is hilarious! A very mean red you have there.


----------



## Ovaltinesof9 (Jul 30, 2003)

hahaha. thats awesome. i wish my rbp would bite my foot.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

haha thats great


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

is that what he looks like? that pic?

he looks very, ummm... compressed?


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> is that what he looks like? that pic?
> 
> he looks very, ummm... compressed?


 Yea, like Mike Tyson. Glad you all enjoyed. Don't forget to check him out attacking my finger.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Hey nice foot! (J/k) You got a mean ass red!


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

was to mutch work to download i wanted to see your foot in the tank


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pissed off pygo's rock


----------



## DEVILDOG (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey do you feed that boy.

That was cool.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

that cool...not stick your toe in there


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

You only need 3 toes anyway to remain upright.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

My biggest caribe would do the EXACT same thing...except his mouth was bigger :nod:


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Awesome Awesome, make some more clips like that! hahaha you'll be famous for it! (at least on P-Fury you will) hahahaha!


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

pantast1c said:


> Awesome Awesome, make some more clips like that! hahaha you'll be famous for it! (at least on P-Fury you will) hahahaha!


Thanks for the compiments. I'm glad you all enjoyed. I wonder if anyone was able to download my other clip? I think it's just as good. click here.......
OTHER CLIP


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks to Piranha-Fury as the new host, the video of my red belly attacking my foot can be viewed by all.


----------

